# (omega orange tango chronostop alert)



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Right then were shall I start , I have had this omega Geneva chronostop for a wee while now and to be fair it's one of those blend into the crowd (mundane , boring , grey day ) sort of watches but I like it , so for sometime I have been changing straps to try and get the right one to go with it and hay presto get a strap to match the chronostop second hand its was staring me in the face all the time artytime:

i know its not going to be everyone cup of tea but it's turned into one of those funky bright watches I can now blend into the crowd with lol :wacko:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I like it! I have a chronostop too and I know exactly where you are coming from.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it looks great on that strap. Good match to the second hand and good contrast to the rest of the dial. Enjoy...)


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Littlelegs said:


> I think it looks great on that strap. Good match to the second hand and good contrast to the rest of the dial. Enjoy...)


cheers I think I can properly enjoy it now


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It is somewhat of a challenge making the blandest watch in the world a bit jazzier. You have certainly added some colour to it.

Now if the indices were not flaking off of mine, I might consider one myself. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks great mate - Although, to be fair, most Omegas look good whatever strap you put them on :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Looks great mate - Although, to be fair, most Omegas look good whatever strap you put them on :thumbsup:


cheers buddy it was a bit dull to be fair before the orange went on


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Amazing ive never thought of the Chrono stop as being bland...serious yes but not bland a bit like this...(wonder how it would look with orange tyres?) artytime:


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

A bit of Polywatch to the crystal might spiff it up a bit! Love the band!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Cheers guys will have to try some polywatch


----------

